# Mid March Destin Surf Fishing



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm coming down to Destin March 13-18 and am wondering how the surf fishing will be. I am not new to surf fishing in the least bit and am actually quite experienced, but I am just new to the Destin area in early spring. What will I be expecting to catch? Will the water be too cool? Also, Ill be doing some sharking from the surf. Is this a good time of the year for sharks? Ill be dropping cut bait about 150 yards off the beach. Thanks for the help.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Pompano will be starting to pick up a little, plenty of drum both red and black, and whiting. As for the sharks, just google search panhandle sharks over the past two weeks and see what they have been catching. I hope you have a serious shark rig.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

sniperpeeps said:


> Pompano will be starting to pick up a little, plenty of drum both red and black, and whiting. As for the sharks, just google search panhandle sharks over the past two weeks and see what they have been catching. I hope you have a serious shark rig.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dido... LoL
The shark fishing has been narllllllly

I have been tearing it up from the beach all winter (knock on wood) But I have just with in the last 2 weeks started to see a few migrating pompano.
A little early for the mix, but always wise to have a rod outfitted incase that Cobia pops up on the beach...
Once March hits, I don't even get gas on the beach without taking my ling rod :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: lol

Good luck and let us know how you do...


----------

